# Non-Power Steering to Power Steering Conversion?



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

Has anyone ever upgraded the B12 Non-Powering Steering to Power Steering. I will be switching the Rack & Pinion, Power Steering Pump, Reservoir on a automatic B12 with Power Steering to a manual B12 without Power Steering. Any information is welcomed.


----------

